# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαμστεράκια syrian golden

## zemix

Χαρίζονται χαμστεράκια syrian golden
το μέγεθός τους φτάνει τα 10εκ, δεν είναι τα μικρόσωμα.
είναι πολύ φιλικά, 4 εβδομάδων (μόλις απογαλακτίστηκαν) και πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα. μικρές χνουδόμπαλες τους λέω εγώ!
πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ :

http://vethamsters.blogspot.gr/searc...max-results=10

http://www.scribd.com/doc/35326923/...ντιζετε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενδιαφερομε να κανει παρεα στο δικο μου αλλα εισαι μακρια(εγω αθηνα!!!)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ενημερωτικα τα συριαν χαμστερ στη φυση ειναι μναχικα ζωα,παααρα πολυ συχνα εχουμε καυγαδες οταν ειναι 2 μαζι στο κλουβι...

*εγω παλι ομως μπενω σε πηρασμο...δεν χωραμε ρε παιδια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αγγελε δεν εχω αλλο σιριαν εχω ανα μινι!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παναγιωτη στο ιδιο κλουβι με τιποτα,σε αλλο φυσικα και μπορεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αααααα οκ οποτε οχι ειμαστε και μακρια~!!!!!

----------


## zemix

να σσς πω την αλήθεια μας χάρισαν ένα ενήλικο ζευγάρι που το είχαν χώρια διότι η πολύ αγάπη.....έφερνε συνέχεια τέκνα.
ο αδελφούλης μου τους πήρα ένα τεράαααααααστιο κλουβί βίλα και τους είχε μαζί. οι αγαπησιάρηδες (μίκυ + μίνι) φυσικά τεκνοποιήσαν αμέσως και έτσι αποκτήσανε 9 τέκνα! Τώρα ο μπαμπάς είναι χώρια γιατί τρώει τα μικρά του απο την ζήλια του (απίστευτα σκληρή δεν είναι η φύση?) οπότε στο μεγάλο κλουβί είναι η μαμά με τα μικρά. δεν έχουμε όμως κακά επεισόδια.....
άγγελε, γιατί δεν ταιριάζουν τα σύριαν με τα μίνι στο ίδιο κλουβί? τί ξέρεις?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ζετα δεν τα τρωει απ τη ζηλια του αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι σαν τα καναρινια,ο πατερας δεν τα βλεπει σαν παιδια του... 

αυτο ειναι απ το δευτερο λονκ που εδωσες..." Ένα ή περισσότερα χάμστερ;'Ενα κοινωνικό ον όπως ο άνθρωπος δυσκολεύεται να δεχθεί ότι υ-















 7α
χάμστερ δεν έχουν πάντοτε
ειρηνικές διαθέσεις το ένα προς το άλλο.Εδώ βλέπετε την 
 χαρακτηριστική 
 χειρονομία που 
εκφράζει απειλή.
πάρχουν πλάσματα που προτιμούν να ζουν μόνα. Και όμως πολλάζώα επιλέγουν αυτό τον τρόπο ζωής και μάλιστα συνήθως παίρνουναμυντική στάση όταν τα προσεγγίζει κάποιο άγνωστο ομοειδές ζώο.Μην νομίζετε λοιπόν ότι η απόκτηση ενός μόνο χάμστερ είναι βασανιστική για το ζώο. Αντίθετα, δημιουργείτε πίεση και στενοχώρια σεένα ζώο αν επιμένετε να το τοποθετήσετε στον ίδιο χώρο με άλλα μετα οποία δεν θέλει να συμβιώσει.Στην άγρια μορφή τους τα μεν χρυσόμαλλα χάμστερ ζουν πάνταμόνα, ενώ από τα τύπου νάνου κάποιος μικρός αριθμός ζει σε ζευγάρια. Τα τελευταία χρόνια κατάλληλες τεχνικές εκτροφής οδήγησανστην παραγωγή ποικιλιών, που δεν δείχνουν επιθετικότητα απέναντιστα ομοειδή τους. Έτσι είναι σήμερα δυνατόν υπό κάποιες προϋποθέσεις, να συμβιώνουν χρυσόμαλλα χάμστερ αυτού του τύπου μαζί.Εάν θέλετε δύο ή περισσότερα χάμστερ στο ίδιο κλουβί, προτιμείστε νεογνά τα οποία βαθμιαία θα εξοικειωθούν μεταξύ τους ή αδελφάκια. Σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία μου τα αρσενικά είναι πιο θετικά στησυμβίωση. Επειδή δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι η αρχική ειρηνική συνύπαρξηθα διατηρηθεί για πάντα, να είσθε συνεχώς σε ετοιμότητα και να έχετε προβλέψει σε έκτακτη περίπτωση τρόπο διαφυγής για τα πιο αδύνατα ζώα που θα δεχθούν την επίθεση των άλλων.Τα χάμστερ τύπου Ντζουνγκάριαν και Ρομπορόφσκι είναι σε γενικές γραμμές πιο κοινωνικά από τα ριγωτά και τα χρυσόμαλλα χάμστερ. Συνήθως δεν θα παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα στη συμβίωση είτε είναι ζευγάρια είτε είναι του ίδιου φύλου

----------


## zemix

:Ashamed0005:  :Sign0007:  :: ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. όσον αφορά το λινκ...εντάξει το παραδέχομαι, ο αδελφός μου τα βρήκε και μου τα στειλε εγώ δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα να τα διαβάσω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ σωστά τα είπε ο Αγγελάκος! Βγαίνω τώρα κ εγώ εκτός θέματος  ::  αλλά να προσθέσω ότι σε πετ σοπ έχω δει επανειλημμένως νανάκια με σύριαν μαζί στο ιδιο κλουβί, και ΟΛΕΣ τις φορές τα νανάκια είχαν σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς, πληγές που δε θες ούτε να τις φαντάζεσαι και γενικώς ήταν σε αθλια κατάσταση. 9 στα 10 παραδείγματα που θα ακούσεις για συμβίωση χάμστερ, είτε είναι ίδιου είδους είτε διαφορετικού, καταλήγει σε κανιβαλισμούς και σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς. Εκτός του ότι στρεσάρονται και μειώνεται η διάρκεια ζωής τους, δε θα αργήσει η στιγμή που το ένα θα θελήσει να ξεπαστρέψει το άλλο για να βρει την ησυχία του!
Γι αυτό, αν τυχόν γεννήσουν τα χάμστερ, τα χωρίζουμε πρώτα ανά φύλο όλα μαζί, και έπειτα από μικρό διάστημα τα βάζουμε ένα ένα. Επίσης, τα χαρίζουμε ένα ένα, ή όποιος θέλει παραπάνω, πρέπει να μας εγγυηθεί ότι εχει τα αντίστοιχα κλουβιά! Εύχομαι να πάνε σε καλά χερια, και αν δε θες γέννες καθε λίγες εβδομάδες, χώρισε το ζευγάρι! Σόρι για το οφτόπικ!

----------


## zemix

εννοείται πως έχουμε χωρίσει το ζευγάρι, δεν το συζητώ.

----------


## zemix

κανένας διαθέσιμος να γίνει χαμστερογονιός? θα κοιτάξω να ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες οσονούπω με τα γλυκούλια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα έπαιρνα εγώ μετά χαράς Ζέτα μου, αλλά έχω ήδη 3 τρωκτικούλια και με πετυχαν σε φουλ φάση τα μικρά σου... Ελπίζω να βρουν σπιτάκι...!

----------


## zemix

όπου να ναι με βλέπω να υιοθετώ και γω κανένα.....μαζί με τις πουπουλένιες και την χνουδόμπαλά μου θα πάρω και ένα ποντικούλη! ο αδελφός μου έχει λαλήσει, δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τα αρσενικά απο τα θηλυκά για να τα χωρίσει....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι αρκετα ευκολο ζετα...στα θηλυκα πρωκτος και γεννητικο οργανο ειναι διπλα διπλα...ενω στα αρσενικα μεσολαβει λιγη αποσταση....

----------


## zemix

θα του το μεταφέρω άγγελε και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

θα το επερνα αλλα εχω ιδι ενα μινι και δεν εχο κλουβι για δευτερο!!!!!

----------


## lilith

ειναι πολύ γλυκά !!! αλλά δεν έχω καμία εμπειρία με ποντικάκια..αν θα ήθελες να με βοηθήσεις...

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα γιατί εδώ είναι αγγελίες! Εδώ, δε θα δει κανείς τις απαντήσεις, ούτε και θα μπορούν πολλοί να πουν τη γνώμη τους για το ερώτημά σου.
Άνοιξε θέμα στο Lounge cafe και μπορώ και εγώ να σε βοηθήσω σε ο,τι χρειάζεσαι, γιατί έχω κάποια χρόνια τρωκτικά  :Happy:

----------


## zemix

μμμμμ....μία ερώτηση, να σου τις λύσουμε όλες τις απορίες στο νέο θέμα αλλά απο Αθήνα πώς θα μπορούσες να παραλάβεις ?
υπάρχει περίπτωση να ρθεις θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## sarpijk

Εγω θα ηθελα ενα χαμστερακι. Εχω αδειο κλουβι.

----------

